# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Höllische Angst

## UweE65

Hallo ,
ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />
ich bin 65 Jahre alt und bei mir wurde Ende April durch eine Biopsie Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert. PSA 6,43, T1c, G2 Gleason-Score: 3+3 = 6. Befund der Thorax und Skelettzintigr. Altersentspr. Herz- Lungenbefund. Keine Rundherde, keine Insuffizienzzeichen. ACT Kein Ascites, keine krankhaft vergr. LK, Nebennieren und Nierenparenchym ohne Abweichungen von der Norm. Unauffälliger Herz- Lungenbefund. Im Szintigr. Keine typischen Speicherherde. Procedere: rad. Prostatektomie, die am 26.6. im Klinikum Oldenburg stattfinden soll. 
Obwohl mein Urologe, den ich sehr schätze, sagt, dass ich die besten Vorraussetzungen für eine erfolgreiche OP habe, habe ich höllische Angst. 
Ich habe keine Schmerzen und nix, nur fürchterliche Angst. Wie läuft die OP und was ist hinterher? 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand die Angst nehmen.
UweE

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich, lieber Uwe

wir sind ja im gleichen Alter und können Quasi in Augen Höhe miteinander reden Bzw. schreiben!

Hast Du jetzt Bammel vor der Operation oder weil Du jetz den Prostatakrebs hast, -eigentlich eine blöde Frage von mir- 

Du brauchst wirklich keine Angst zu haben, beruhige Dich denn der Krebs wächst nicht von Heut auf Morgen über Dich weg, er, der Krebs wächst sehr langsam und zum überlegen welche Massnahmen Du gegen den Krebs ergreifen möchest hast Du länger Zeit als gleich 26.06.07 in die Klinik zu gehen.

Haben Dir die Ärzte überhaupt erklärt welche Möglichkeiten es gibt den Prostatakrebs zu vernichten? oder sagten Sie nur "der muß raus operiert werden dann haben Sie Ruhe"

Es werden Dir noch Andere zu deinem Problem melden und Bitte, beruhige dich wieder denn in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft und Du kannst besser entscheiden!

mit einem herzlichen Gruß, Helmut

----------


## wowinke

hallo Uwe,
die angegeben Daten PSA 6,43 und Gleasonscore 3+3 zeigen eine gute Chance auf, dass heilend behandelt werden kann. D.h es liegt eine niedrig
Wahrscheinlichkeit vor, dass eine Ausbreitung in das System erfolgt ist . Damit kann durch Entfernung (OP)  oder Zerstörung (Bestrahlung) des Organs/Prostat geheilt werden kann

Aus deiner Frage leite ich ab, dass Dein Urologe dir eine OP empfohlen hat. 

Die OP kann offen über den Bauch oder den Damm erfolgen oder auch
in Form der Laproskopie (ohne grosse Schnitt  mehrer kleine, durch Einführung von speziellen Instrumenten unter der Bauchdecke).
Die einzelen Methoden habe ihre Vor und Nachteile. Das aller wichtigste ist aber der Operateur selbst.  

Kritsche bei der Op ist immer die Kontinenz, und Potenz die verloren gehen kann  

Ich selbst (siehs auch mein Profil) habe mich für eine offene OP über den
Bauch entschieden wobei geleichzeitg mehrere Lymphknoten entfernt wurden. 

Bzgl aller Kriterien karzinomreste, Kontinenz und Potenz bin ich mit dem Ergeniss nach 2 Jahren zufrieden und in keiner Weise einegschränkt. Inkontinenz war nur kurz nach  der OP ein Thema, bei der Potenz hat es deutlich länger gebraucht, ist zwar nicht ganz wie früher aber fast.
War auch schnell auf den Beinen 2 Wochen KH 3 Woche AHB dann wieder zur Arbeit. Wäre auch kürzer gegengen.

Mir ging vor der Op ähnlich vor der OP hatte ich keine Angst aber vor dem
was dann da kommen würde. Das hat sich nach der Op dann schnell gelegt
als klar war das alles erwicht wurde und die Kontinenz sich einegstellt hatte. 

Alles alles Gute 
Wolfgang

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Uwe,
Wenn Du Dich nach Kenntnis aller Möglichkeiten  für eine OP entschieden hast, brauchst Du *keine Angst* zu haben. Weder vor der OP, die spürst Du eh nicht, noch vor den Tagen danach.
Ich kann nur aus Sicht meines Mannes  (66) berichten. Er hatte im Krankenhaus nur minimale Schmerzen, wurde gut versorgt und hat auch während der Zeit das Lachen nicht verlernt, allerdings hat die Wiedererlangung der Kontinenz schon einige Monate gedauert, aber das ist auch zu regeln. Du hast bei einem Gleason von 3+3 = 6, gute Chancen auf eine nerverhaltende und damit potenzerhaltende OP, und auch die Hoffnung, danach vom Krebs befreit zu sein, denn ich vermute, das dieses für Dich auch wichtig ist. Also, lass Dich nicht von Deiner Angst unterkriegen, die Diagnose ist immer besch....., aber wenn Du die OP hinter Dir hast, gehts Leben weiter.
Christine

----------


## erwin54

Hallo,

ich verstehe, dass du momentan große Ängste ausstehst. 

Auch mir ging es vor ca. 3 Monate nicht anders als ich vor der gleichen Situation stand. Für mich galt zunächst "wenn schon dann mach dich kundig" und schau den Feind in die Auge. D.h. ich habe mir eine Zweitmeinung eingeholt und dabei festgestellt, dass die RPE für mich die beste Methode war (gilt nicht für alle Fälle). Dann habe ich mir die verschiedenen OP-Methoden angeschaut und überlegt welche wohl die Beste für mich wäre (Beste = Nebenwirkung -Kontinenz / erektile Dysfunktion / nachhaltige Heilung - möglichst gering). Nach dem Abwägungsprozess kam für mich nur der Bauchschnitt in Frage. Bergündung: weil ich a) sonst körperlich Fit bin und b) bei dem lapraskopiverfahren keine besseren Erholungswerte (s.o.) auftreten und c) beim Dammschnitt der Operateur die Lymphknoten nicht herausnehmen kann. Als diese Entscheidung feststand habe ich mir überlegt welchen Operateur ich an meinem Körper "schnippeln" lasse. Denn das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Dem Operatuer schenkst du Dein Vertrauen. Du, hoffst, dass er während der Operation alles richtigen Entscheidungen - aus seiner Erfahrung - trifft und dabei auch noch eine ruhige Hand hat. Davon hängt dein nachhaltiger Heilungsprozess ab.
Meine OP war Mitte April 2007 ich war nach ca. 3 d trocken. Zur ED mach ich meine ersten Versuche! Was will man(n) mehr?!
Ich war nicht zur AHB weil ich persönlich "Ruhe" haben wollte und mir zum Beckenbodentraining hier auch Hilfe gesucht habe.

Ich wünsche dir bei deiner Wahl alles Gute!!
Grüße Erwin

----------


## HorstK

"Wie läuft die OP und was ist hinterher?"
-------------------------------------------------------
Hallo Uwe,

wenn Du möchtest, klicke mal auf meinen Namen und lese in meinem Profil in Ruhe alles bis zum Schluß durch.

Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Entscheidung,
Horst

----------


## ottogerd

Uwe ich habe die OP heute genau vier Wochen hinter mir. Hatte PSA 2,54 und Gleason 2+3, der nach der OP als 3+3 festgestellt wurde. (bin 55 Jahre)

Angenehm ist die Zeit im Krankenhaus und die OP (klassischer Bauschschnitt) nicht. Die ersten Tage besonders, aber im Nachhinein (natürlich) gesehen wird das jeden Tag besser und man kann es besser als erwartet überstehen.

Ich wurde nach 9 Tagen entlassen. R0 Resektion ohne Befall der Schnittränder.  Ich habe auf eine  AHB verzichtet und habe zuhause die beste Pflegerin der Welt. Die ersten Tage waren sehr mühsam aber heute nach vier Wochen geht es mir sehr gut. Kontinenz ist außer ein paar Tropfen beim Gehen gut und Potenz 100% wie vorher. Noch ein bischen Schlapp aber es geht jeden Tag vorwärts und lange Spaziergänge tragen viel zum Wohlbefinden bei. Beckenbodengymnastik mache ich nicht, da meine beiden Ärzte der Meinung sind, der sei nicht bewußt trainierbar und wird nicht willentlich gesteuert. Das würde sich alleine geben. Und so scheint es auch zu sein.

Für mich war die Zeit die schlimmste, vom Befund bis zur Entscheidung OP. Dann aber sitzt du in einem Zug der fährt und irgendwann ankommt und heute bin ich froh das hinter mir zu haben.

Wichtig ist vor allem einen guten Operateur zu finden - so viele gute scheint es da nicht zu geben, die das auch wirklich 100% nervenerhaltend machen kann, ich denkebei dir könnte das aber ebenfalls beidseitig gehen. Die OP dauerte 4 Stunden.

Ich weiss wie das alles ist, wenn man den Befund neu bekommt, ich dachte auch die Welt geht unter, aber heute bin ich optimistisch.

Wenn du Fragen hast gerne und dir viel Erfolg.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Uwe. Es gilt als gesichert, dass es sich bei der  Hälfte oder mehr aller Prostatakrebse um eine eher harmlose, von Hackethal "Haustierkrebse" genannte Variante  handelt, die entweder nur beobachtet (wie Zysten oder Leberflecke)  oder nur mit einer gut geplanten Hormontherapie behandelt zu werden braucht. 
Deine Diagnosedaten sind grenzwertig. Wichtiger zu wissen als der letztgemessene PSA-Wert ist die PSA-Verdopplungszeit, die man nach 2 - 3 Messungen errechnen kann. Ein Zweitgutachten zum Stanzmaterial wäre von Vorteil. Besser als eine Überprüfung durch einen Referenzpathologen wäre die Anfertigung einer DNA-Analyse vom vorliegenden Stanzmaterial. Das ist eine Kassenleistung und wird von vielen Labors gemacht. Einzelheiten kann man gut der Broschüre der Gmünder Ersatzkasse "Prostatakrebs Diagnose und Prognose" entnehmen, die auch im Internet unter www.gek.de Bereich Service - Broschüren - Therapie Broschüren als PDF-Datei herunterladbar ist.
Wenn man diese Analyse hat, dann weiss man Bescheid.

Eine Operation, so sehr sie hier im Forum und in der Regel von Urologen empfohlen wird, birgt eine grosse Fülle von Risiken. Man springt da auf einen Zug, von dem man nicht weiss, wo er endet. Für die in Aussicht gestellte "Heilung" gibt Dir niemand eine Garantie. 
Viele Mitstreiter in diesem Forum haben sich aus diesen Gründen für die Dreifache Hormonblockade nach dem Therapieplan des amerikanischen Onkologen Bob Leibowitz entschieden.
Einzelheiten kannst Du im KISP (www.prostatakrebse.de) nachlesen, welches mit diesem Forum verknüpft ist.
Gruss und gute Wünsche, Reinardo

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Uwe!
Sicherlich kann keiner Garantien jeglicher Therapie geben.
Ich selber war vor kurzem mit denselben Problem konfrontiert. 
Bei einem auf die Prostata begrenzten Karzinom gibt es nach meinem derzeitigen Wissensstand nur die Operation oder die Bestrahlung als kurativen Ansatz. Mit einer Hormonblockade kann man die Ausbreitung für eine gewisse Zeit verhindern. Auch hier, kann niemand sagen wie lange das gut geht.
Ich habe mich, vor jetzt genau zwei Monaten zur Operation entschieden.
Eine Bestrahlung kam für mich nicht infrage, weil diese im Nachhinein dieselben Nebenwirkung wie die OP hat. Mein derzeit größtes Problem ist der häufige Harndrang. Zuerst war das auch nachts so, doch seit zirka einer Woche kann ich durchschlafen ohne zur Toilette zu müssen. 
Wie gesagt Garantien kann keiner geben.
Als Entscheidungshilfe hier ein Link mit guten Erklärungen.
http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/5550.pdf

Ich wünsche dir alles Glück dieser Welt für deine Entscheidung.
JoScho

----------


## UweE65

Hallo Christine, Helmut, Wolfgang, Erwin, Horst, Otto, Reinardo und JoScho

erst einmal herzlichen Dank für Eure schnellen Reaktionen. Ich dachte schon mein Hilferuf würde irgendwo elektronisch verstauben. Also noch einmal vielen Dank, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen und Mut gemacht, so dass der Bammel vor der OP schon etwas weniger geworden ist.
Ich bin von meinen Urologen (Gemeinschaftspraxis) gut aufgeklärt und informiert worden. Habe mich dann für die OP entschieden.
Ich komme bestimmt noch mal auf den einen oder anderen von Euch zurück.

Uwe

----------


## HeikoM

Hallo Uwe,
erst einmal Glückwunsch zu Deinem Entschluss. Ich drücke beide Daumen für die OP. 
Hast Du Dich mit Deinem Urologen wg. der OP-Art besprochen? Ich hatte eine laparaskopische OP und war sehr zufrieden, bereits am nächsten Tag wieder unterwegs auf den Krankenhausfluren, wenn auch erst ein bißchen wackelich.
Vorteil der laparaskopischen OP ist das größere Sichtfeld des Operateurs (Auch wenn sich das schizophren anhört) und weniger Wundschmerzen.
Einschränkung: Erfahrung des Chirurgen.
Alles Gute
Heiko

----------


## ottogerd

Uwe ich drück dir die Daumen.

Vielleicht noch etwas zum Mut machen.

Vor etwas über 4 Wochen saß ich mit meiner Frau bei einem schönen Abendessen in einem guten Lokal. Mit gedrückter Stimmung in Erwartung der OP am übernächsten Tag. An dem Abend haben wir uns vorgenommen genau vier Wochen später wieder da hin zu gehen, wenn alles gut geht.

Heute ist das so weit. Das Schlimmste ist überstanden und ich freue mich auf den Abend, wie gesagt gestern vor 4 Wochen war die OP.

Ich will damit sagen, das geht alles vorbei und in ein paar Wochen hast du das Schlimmste überstanden. 

Viel Glück dabei.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo HeikoM,

ich würde nicht so jauchzen, wenn ich es richtig sehe ging dein PSA nur durch die kurze HB runter, mit dem Daumendrücken ist es nicht getan. Auch ein GS 7, wenn er stimmt muß nicht harmlos sein. Ich würde vor OP immer für mehr Untersuchungen und zu einem Zweitbefund des Biopsiematerials raten.

Gruß Hans

----------


## HeikoM

Hallo HansiB,
von wegen "Jauchzen". Es war nur meine Erfahrung. Das ich noch lange nicht aus dem Schneider bin ist mir voll bewusst. Nur ein bißchen Optimismus hilft in diesen Situationen,glaube ich, schon.
Gruß
HeikoM

----------


## UweE65

Hallo Otto,
danke, genau so werden meine Frau und ich das auch angehen, mal sehen ob es dann auch so gut klappt wie bei dir.
Gruß Uwe

----------


## UweE65

ich bin am 22.06. nerverhaltend operiert worden und am 29.06. wieder nach Hause gefahren. Ohne Reha, die mach ich hier am Ort mit meinen Urologen und einer Therapeutin. Ich bin fast vollkommen kontinent, nur bei Husten o.ä. einige Tropfen. Pathologischer Befund nach OP Gleason 3+2, kein Kapseldurchbruch, kein Befall der Lymphfknoten. Glück gehabt!? Zur Zeit habe ich ein Problem mit dem Harndrang. Alle 2 bis 3 Stunden und dann nur verhältnismaßig wenig. Schätze 150 bis 200 ml, wenn ich an das Krankenhausmaß denke. Am Ende des Harnlassens immer eine etwas krampfartige Verspannung. Ist das normal? Gibt sich das im Laufe der Zeit. Vielleicht kann man jetzt 2 1/2 Wochen nach der OP nicht mehr verlangen. Evtl. hat jemand von Euch einen Tip wg. des Harndranges. Ansonsten bin ich ziemlich zufrieden und will nicht meckern.
Gruß Uwe

----------


## ottogerd

Uwe zunächst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch, dass alles so geklappt hat. Als ich entlassen wurde, kamen auch immer mal wieder ein paar Tropfen. Mein Arzt sagte das gibt sich und so war das auch. Nach ein paar Wochen völlig weg. Denke das wird dir auch so gehen, wenn das gleich nach der OP schon so gut war.

Konnte anfangs auch nur wenig Wasser halten und etwas Beschwerden wie Brennen.  Das hat sich täglich gebessert, heute 10 Wochen nach OP gehen fast 600ccm bis es weh tut. Denke auch das wird sich bei dir geben. 

Ansonsten nochmal Glückwünsche zu deinem erfolgreichen Verlauf und der guten Histologie.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber Uwe,

schön, daß es Dir soweit gut geht, wegen dem Harndrang solltest Du aber nicht wegen jedem Tropfen versuchen die Blase zu erleichtern!

Ich gebe Dir einen gut gemeinten Tip, kaufe Dir einen Plexiglas-Messbecher und prüfe (fasst) immer wenn Du Wasser läßt, damit kanst Du prüfen wieviel Wasser Du in der Blase behalten konntest. Die Blase wird mit der Zeit grösse und der auf die Blase lässt nach, da sie sich vergrössert hat!

*Hoffentlich macht deine Therapeutin das "Inkontinenztraining für Männer" und nicht Beckenbodengymnastik!*

Wenn Du diese Anleitung "Inkontinenztraining für Männer" nicht hast, dann gebe mir deine Email-Adresse und ich sende sie Dir in PDF-Datei zu!

Da Du nervenschonend operiert worden bist, wie Du geschrieben hast, soll dein Urologe jetzt schon mit dem Kieler Konzept anfangen 

Lasse Dir nichts anderes aufschwatzen, es ist das optimale Training für die Inkontinenz der Männer und für die Potenz das Kieler Konzept!

Alle guten Wünsche zum Erfolg
Helmut

----------


## UweE65

Hallo Helmut,
danke für Deine prompte Antwort und den Tip. Es wäre nett wenn Du mir die PDF-Datei "Inkontinenz für Männer" schicken würdest. Ich habe sie noch nicht. Werde mit meiner Therapeutin daraüber sprechen. Noch etwas, ich habe z. Zt. so einmal in der Woche einen kleinen Tropfen Blut im Urin. Ist das normal? Sonst rufe ich meinen Urologen noch mal an. Habe sonst erst am 1. August wieder einen normalen Sprechstundentermin.
Gruß Uwe

----------


## UweE65

Hallo Otto,
danke für deine schnelle Antwort und Deine Wünsche.
Gruß Uwe

----------


## ottogerd

Uwe zu dem Tropfen Blut kann ich nichts sagen, hatte ich nicht. Da würde ich den Arzt fragen, vorsichtshalber.

Kontinenztraining haben übrigens meine beiden Ärzte als überflüssig bezeichnet, da die in Frage kommenden Muskeln nicht trainierbar seien und das würde sich geben. Ich habe zwar etwas gemacht, aber sie scheinen wohl Recht gehabt zu haben.

Im Grunde bist du ja auch kontinent, nur eine leichte Urgesymptomatik.

Aber sicher schaden die Übungen auch nicht.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Ottogerd,

*da haben wohl deine Urologen geschlafen als der Herr Professor über den Urogenitaltrakt und insbesonerem Prostata - Harnleiter Untericht gab!*

*Die Herren sollten nochmals nachsitzen!*

*Das kannste den beiden ausrichten, das sollten Sie lieber keinem sagen sonst plamieren Sie sich bis auf die Knochen!*

*Gruß, Helmut*

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Uwe,

auch ich möchte Dir zur gelungenen Op gratulieren und auch weiterhin das Glück wünschen, was wir alle so nötig brauchen.
Wenn Du Dich mit diesem unangenehmen ständigen Harndrang herumschlagen musst, dann lasse Dir von Deinem Urologen ein Spasmolytikum verschreiben, welches den Drang erträglicher macht und die Ausdehnung der Blase beschleunigt. Kleine Mengen Blut(Tröpfchen) können noch nach 4 Wochen ausgeschieden werden. Wichtig ist tagsüber immer ordentlich zu trinken um die Harnwege frei von Entzündungen zu halten.

Helmut hat Dir ja schon die wesentlichen Tipps für die Rekonvaleszenz gegeben. Mein Rat ist noch, fange nicht zu früh an zu versuchen Bäume auszureißen. Das stört den Heilungsverlauf, das Kontinenztraining und die Wiedererlangung der Potenz. Das Minimum bis die innere Wunde verwachsen und bindegeweblich vernarbt ist sind 3 Monate. Bitte lasse Dir die Zeit.

Wenn Du noch Vorteile für die Steuer ausschöpfen kannst, solltest Du einen Antrag auf Schwerbeschädigung stellen. Der GdB(MdE) ist von Amts wegen für die Dauer von 5 Jahren auf mindestens 50% festgelegt. Eine gute Hilfe erfährst Du hier http://www.vsbinfo.de/. In den meisten Bundesländern werden die Anträge von den Versorgungsämtern bearbeitet. Ansonsten kannst Du Dich auch bei deiner Kommune erkundigen.Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## ottogerd

> Hallo Ottogerd,
> 
> *da haben wohl deine Urologen geschlafen als der Herr Professor über den Urogenitaltrakt und insbesonerem Prostata - Harnleiter Untericht gab!*
> 
> *Die Herren sollten nochmals nachsitzen!*
> 
> *Das kannste den beiden ausrichten, das sollten Sie lieber keinem sagen sonst plamieren Sie sich bis auf die Knochen!*
> 
> *Gruß, Helmut*


Helmut ich will dir das ja gerne glauben,  aber ich bin Laie (ich denke wie wir fast alle hier) und will mir auch nach intensiven Recherchen im Internet kein Urteil darüber anmaßen; aber so Unrecht hatten Sie ja gar nicht. Denn eigentlich war es genau wie sie vorher gesagt hatten. Und wenn ich das Ergebnis der OP sehe, dann kann ich nur sagen ich bin hoch zufrieden, wenn ich das so mit den Ergebnissen anderer Ärzten vergleiche und sie scheinen doch irgendwie Recht zu haben.I

Für mich als Laie ist das Infoangebot im Netz gerade über unsere Krankheit völlig unübersehbar und schwer bewertbar; es gibt soviele unterschiedliche Meinungen und soviele Operateure Auch habe ich den Eindruck, in Anbetracht der Zahl der Erkrankungen scheint sich hier ein Geschäftszweig der Medizin zu etablieren, und das gestiegene Angebot nicht unbedingt mit der Qualifikation der Anbieter zu korrespondieren. So nach dem Motto: Die RPE nehmen wir jetzt auch ins Angebot.

Da war es für mich sehr beruhigend sich in die Hände bekanntermaßen erfahrener Ärzte zu begeben. Und ich denke nicht, daß sie geschlafen haben, sondern schon wissen was sie sagen, denn bei allen die ich kenne und bei den gleichen waren und operiert wurden, ist das Ergebnis nicht anders. Und die Tatsache das einer selbst operiert ist unterstrich für mich seine Glaubwürdigkeit.

Und wie das Bespiel von Uwe zeigt, scheint er ja ein ähnlich gutes Ergebnis zu haben und die paar Tropfen hören auch noch auf. Ich verstehe aber die Verunsicherung gut, das ging mir die ersten Tage auch nicht anders. Die paar Tropfen haben mich auch sehr belastet.

----------


## WinfriedW

Zum Thema Kontinenztrainig habe ich mich *hier* geäußert. 

Grundsätzlich halte ich es für keine gute Idee, auf die Reha zu verzichten. Wer z. B. im Martha-Maria in Nürnberg operiert wird, wird seitens der Klinik automatisch zur Reha angemeldet. Zwingen kann man natürlich auch dort niemanden, aber wer dieses abwenden wollte, müsste sich schon massiv zur Wehr setzen. Andererseits ist das ja auch so etwas ähnliches wie Urlaub. Ich hatte mein Auto dabei, war somit beweglich und habe mir erholsame 3 Wochen gestaltet. 

In Bad Wildungen trifft man auf sehr viele frisch Operierte und lernt dabei, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit anfänglich doch erhebliche Kontinenzprobleme haben. Man lernt allerdings auch von Seiten der Therapeuten, dass fast alle Betroffenen dieses Problem binnen eines halben Jahres in den Griff bekommen.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

3 Wochen Urlaub auf Krankenkasse hatte ich noch nie, evtl. wäre eine Kur mal drin (Osteoporose?). Ich kenne aber operierte, die 5 Jahre sind (mit Rucksack) und 13 Jahre inkontinent waren und sich jetzt einer OP unterzogen mit befriediegendem Ergebniss. Kontinenz ist nicht alles, die Frage was wird aus dem PK, längerfristig.
Die obligatorische Bestrahlung zu kurz nach OP, scheint ein Problem zu sein. Wie geht es dir mit Ketokonazol?

Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> 3 Wochen Urlaub auf Krankenkasse hatte ich noch nie, evtl. wäre eine Kur mal drin (Osteoporose?). ...


Nicht auf Krankenkasse, Hans, sondern auf Kosten des Rentenversichereres. Ich war übrigens später weitere 4 Wochen zur onkologischen Nachsorge und werde dies im nächsten Jahr widerholen, falls ich dann noch lebe und mich bewegen kann. Ich denke, diese Möglichkeit steht dir auch offen. 




> Kontinenz ist nicht alles, ...


Wohl wahr! Ich weiß es dennoch zu schätzen, dicht zu sein.




> Die obligatorische Bestrahlung zu kurz nach OP, scheint ein Problem zu sein.


Ob die Bestrahlung obligatorisch ist, sei dahingestellt. Richtig ist, dass man aus diesem Grunde erst dann bestrahlen sollte, wenn der Mann wirklich dicht ist.




> Wie geht es dir mit Ketokonazol?


Prima! Ich merke z. Zt. keine Nebenwirkungen, die ich auf Ketokonazol zurück führen würde. Auch meine Ödeme im linken Bein sind weg. Allerdings habe ich das Bein am Tage gewickelt und wage es im Moment nicht, dieses aufzugeben. Mein PSA ist ein wenig gefallen (siehe Profil). Da würde ich mir mehr wünschen. Hoffentlich hält es an. 

WW

----------


## Werner Sg.

Hallo Uwe,
zunächst meinen herzliche Glückwunsch, dass alles so gut geklappt!
Du schreibst, dass du manchmal etwas *"Blut im Urin"* hast. Das war bei mir auch so. Gleichzeitig hatte ich ein starkes Brennen beim Wasser lassen. Mein Urologe meinte, das wäre normal und würde sich bald geben. 
Drei Wochen nach meiner OP, haben wir 10 Tage Strandurlaub in Italien gemacht, aber das Brennen hörte nicht auf. 
In Italien habe ich dann einen Arzt aufgesucht, der auf Anhieb eine bakterielle Harnweginfektion lokalisierte und mir 3 Tabletten dagegen verschrieb. Einige Tage später waren Schmerzen beim Wasser lassen völlig vorbei und das ist bis heute so geblieben.
Ich sende dir dies nur als Hinweis, falls du auch ein Brennen beim Wasser lassen hast, könnte das vielleicht die gleiche Ursache haben.
Alles Gute weiterhin!
Gruss,
Werner

----------


## UweE65

Hallo Werner,
danke für die guten Wünsche, ich glaube bei mir läuft es derzeit ganz gut. Brennen habe ich nicht beim Wasserlaßen, es war nur anfangs so, als ob es mit einem kleinenm Krampf endete. Das Wasserlaßen. Aber das ist inzwischen von Tag zu Tag geringer geworden. Heute eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Mit diesem Blutstropfen ist es ja wohl normal. Das hab ich im Mom noch 2 bis 3 mal in der Woche. Mein Urologe meinte es könnten auch noch Fäden und sowas mit rauskommen. Ist normal. Wasser kann ich auch gut halten 400 bis 500 ml. Ich meine heute, knapp 3 Wochen nach der OP kann man da nicht meckern. Tu ich auch nicht. 
Ich möchte allen hier im Forum noch einmal danken, für die Unterstützung vom ersten Tag (Diagnose) an. 
Grüsse und alles gute 
Uwe

----------


## ottogerd

Na Uwe dann nochmal herzliche Glückwünsche, das alles sich so gut entwickelt. So muss das sein wenn die Richtigen operieren. Da kannst du die AHB getrost sparen. Das bessert sich in ganz großen Schritten auch zuhause. Vielleicht ohne die Krankenhausatmospäre der AHB noch schneller.

Wie sagte mir jemand auf die Frage wie lange ich krank bin: Als Selbständiger 4 Wochen, als Angestellter 3 Monate.

Ich denke da ist ein Körnchen Wahrheit dran.

Weiterhin alles Gute. Fäden lösen sich so um die drei Wochen auf. Mein Doc sagte da könnte sich das kurz nochmal verschlechtern, ist aber nicht eingetreten.

----------


## Helmut.2

Ottogerd,

weißt Du auch, daß es grosse Witzbolde gibt? ich kenne einen, der ist anscheinend Freiberuflich und glaubt die Arbeitnehmer währen die Belastung der Nation!

Solche Sprüche brauchen wir hier im Forum nicht!

Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

> Na Uwe dann nochmal herzliche Glückwünsche, das alles sich so gut entwickelt. So muss das sein wenn die Richtigen operieren. Da kannst du die AHB getrost sparen. Das bessert sich in ganz großen Schritten auch zuhause. Vielleicht ohne die Krankenhausatmospäre der AHB noch schneller.
> 
> Wie sagte mir jemand auf die Frage wie lange ich krank bin: Als Selbständiger 4 Wochen, als Angestellter 3 Monate.
> 
> Ich denke da ist ein Körnchen Wahrheit dran.
> 
> Weiterhin alles Gute. Fäden lösen sich so um die drei Wochen auf. Mein Doc sagte da könnte sich das kurz nochmal verschlechtern, ist aber nicht eingetreten.


Du musst einen Knall haben!

WW

----------


## Werner Sg.

Hallo Winfried und Helmut,

die Aussage von Ottogerd kann man so natürlich nicht stehen lassen und ich glaube auch nicht, dass er es so gemeint hat, wie es rüber gekommen ist.
Ich selbst war 14 Tage im Krankenhaus und war am 1. Tag nach meiner Entlassung wieder im Beruf. Das lag allerdings nur daran, weil ich sofort kontinent und fast schmerzfrei war. Wäre ich inkontinent oder sehr schwach gewesen, hätte ich die REHA auf jeden Fall gemacht und aus 2 Wochen wären 2 Monate geworden.
Seit 1,5 Jahren bin ich selbstständig. Da ich meinen Beruf liebe und zu 80% im Büro ausübe (Entwicklung/Konstruktion/Vertrieb), fällt es mir natürlich sehr leicht, sofort beruflich wieder aktiv zu werden. Müsste ich an einer Maschine in einer Fabrik arbeiten, hätte ich mit Sicherheit eine längere Auszeit nehmen müssen! Auf der anderen Seite: als Selbstständiger muß ich aktiv sein - sonst kommt kein Geld rein. 
Ich denke, Prostatakrebs lässt sich nicht vergleichen, jeder Fall liegt anders und jeder selbst muß mit seinem Krebs alleine "fertig werden" - auch mental, egal wie lange die eigene "Auszeit" ist.
Gruss,
Werner

----------


## wassermann

Was sagt ihr jetzt: Ich gehöre als Beamter zur Gruppe der schreckölichsten System-Schmarotzer, Nichtstuer, Faulenzer, Privilegienreiter und was es sonst noch alles an Assoziationen zum Schimpfwort _Beamter_ gibt. Aber: ich habe auf die Reha verzichtet!
Warum? Weil ich kontinent war und mich absolut fit fühlte. Warum hätte ich drei Wochen in einer Art Krankenhaus verbringen sollen, mit vielen älteren und noch kränkeren Menschen? Nur weil es umsonst ist?
Also bitte, sachlich und an der Krankheit orientiert argumentieren. So weit ich weiß, trifft PK alle Berufsgruppen und Gesellschaftsschichten. Zur Problematik fällt mir nur ein: Lieber reich und gesund als arm und krank.
Das ist *KEIN* Beitrag zur Gesundheitsreform und dem Zweiklassensystem in der Medizin!
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## ottogerd

Freunde sorry, ich wollte keinem zu nahe treten, und entschuldige mich. Sollte ein Späßchen sein.

Wenn ich allerdings lese "Urlaub auf Krankenkassenkosten" dann,mache ich mir auch so meine Gedanken. Und wenn ich einigen Berichten der AHBs von Bekannten höre, dann ist das gelegentlich nichts anderes, wird aber halt gerne so mitgenommen. 

Tatsache ist aber auch, daß unsere Krankheit Selbständige Einzelkämpfer neben dem gesundheitlichen Aspekt finanziell wesentlich mehr belasten kann als den, der einfach mal drei Monate aussetzt um dann in seinen Job zurückzukehren. 

Dieser psychisch evt. hoch belastende Aspekt tritt gerne in den Hintergrund.

Aber ich möchte wirklich keinem zu Nahe treten, das wa nicht meine Absicht.

----------


## Harro

*Assoziationen*

Hallo Wassermann, eben habe ich wieder dazu gelernt, nämlich, daß das Wort Beamter ein Schimpfwort sein kann.
Aber Spaß beiseite. Sollte Dein Reim nicht lauten:
"Lieber arm und gesund - als reich und krank"

*"Und manchmal liegt das Glück in der Nichterfüllung: "Etwas zu wünschen übrig zu haben, um nicht vor lauter Glück unglücklich zu sein"   * (Baltasar Graciàn)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wassermann

Lieber Hutschi, nein, so sollte er nicht lauten, sondern so, wie er da steht.
Gruß

----------


## Josef-47

Ich habe kein schlechtes Gewissen, war durch meine OP und die anschließenden Bestrahlungen 6 Monate nicht in der Firma, krank geschrieben, habe in der Zeit 2 AHB's mit insgesamt 5 Wochen mitgemacht.
Ich stehe 3 Jahre vor der Rente, als Dank für unseren Einsatz ( öffentlicher Dienst, Werkstätte) hat man den meisten meiner Arbeitskolleginnen und Kollegen die Gehaltseinstufung um eine Stufe zurückgesetzt.
An alle Betroffenen: Nutzt die AHB's bzw. die Reha's voll aus, Geld wird in unserem Deutschland zur Genüge erwirtschaftet, nur nicht gerecht verteilt.

----------


## Anonymous2

> Ich habe kein schlechtes Gewissen, war durch meine OP und die anschließenden Bestrahlungen 6 Monate nicht in der Firma, krank geschrieben, habe in der Zeit 2 AHB's mit insgesamt 5 Wochen mitgemacht.
> Ich stehe 3 Jahre vor der Rente, als Dank für unseren Einsatz ( öffentlicher Dienst, Werkstätte) hat man den meisten meiner Arbeitskolleginnen und Kollegen die Gehaltseinstufung um eine Stufe zurückgesetzt.
> An alle Betroffenen: Nutzt die AHB's bzw. die Reha's voll aus, Geld wird in unserem Deutschland zur Genüge erwirtschaftet, nur nicht gerecht verteilt.


Guten Tag !

 Als Mitarbeiter des Öffentlichen Dienstes haben Sie genau die richtige"Einstellung". Ihre Bezüge sollte man noch weiter kürzen und die Lebensarbeitszeit verlängern !

----------


## Josef-47

Sehr geehrter Herr ??? der SHG Itzehohe,

ich habe Sie nicht um Ihre Meinung gefragt.

Übrigens: Meine Bezüge wurden nicht gekürzt sondern erhöht!

Meine Lebensarbeitszeit muss nicht erhöht werden, ich arbeite seit dem 14. Lebensjahr ohne Unterbrechung für Deutschland, habe außerdem 18 Monate bei der "Wehrmacht" gedient, möglicherweise auch für Sie.

Danke für Ihren netten Beitrag, machen Sie bitte so weiter!!!!

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Josef,

Du bist echt zu bedauern, schon mit 14 Jahren habn Sie dich in die brutale Arbeitswelt geschickt? na da kann ich ja zufrieden sein ich wahr erst 81/2 als ich bei den Bauern mein Brot verdienen durfte!

Und zudem, wenn die 47 dein Jahrgang ist dann warst Du nicht bei der Wehrmacht! Du Aufschneider!

Das nennt man Bundeswehr weil wir alle doch in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland leben und das seit über 62 Jahre! Cappito! Du verstehen?

Bleibe in den Socken lieber Freund und benimm Dich anständig.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Josef-47

ich bin schon eine Stunde in den Socken, Du hast es richtig erkannt, ich bin Jahrgang 47,

dass der Laden Bundeswehr heist ist mir schon länger bekannt, wie du siehst, habe ich Wehrmacht in Gänsefüßchen gesetzt.

Wenn du glaubst, Du hast früher als ich mit dem Arbeiten begonnen, hast du dich getäuscht, ich bin bereits mit 8 Jahren Schlepper gefahren und das ohne Führerschein, mit dem fahre ich heute noch, den Führerschein habe ich inzwischen.

Einen wunderschönen Sommertag für Dich

Josef

----------


## Tinka

Und mein Papa ist stärker als Deiner.

Leute,

habt Ihr nichts besseres zu tun? Ihr seid alle an Krebs erkrankt und schlagt Euch hier die Köpfe ein? Wozu? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, das Leben zu genießen und sich nicht über solch einen Kiki aufzuregen und verbal um sich zu hauen?

Ich dachte immer, nur Frauen wären zickig  :Blinzeln: 

In diesem Sinne: Habt Euch lieb. Ihr sitzt alle im selben Boot.

Liebe Grüße zur Nacht von
Andrea

----------


## Josef-47

*danke für deinen lieben Rat und Gruß zur Nacht.*

*Also ich hatte Krebs, sind 5 Jahre her, hoffe dass er nicht wieder ausbricht, fühle mich pudelwohl, sonst wäre ich nicht so zickig.*

*Trotz dem dass ich zickig bin, habe ich alle Betroffenen hier lieb, dich natürlich auch. Den Werner von der SHG Itzehohe habe ich natürlich auch lieb, ich denke er hat das nicht so ernst gemeint und wenn ja ist mir das schei... egal.*

*Dir und allen hier im Forum alles Gute, einen schönen Sommertag wünscht*

*Josef 47*

----------

